# Fish ID



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

What dis is


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Looks like a black crappie. Just a bit darker than usual.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Dat be a warmouth bass.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Dat be a warmouth bass.


X2, bet it fought like He77. Don't catch many!


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I really don't fish freshwater much. I did when i was pretty young. I thought that was a warmouth. I'm glad someone else said it. Been a long time since i've seen one. I grew up fishing in Florida. Mostly salt water then and now too. Good looking fish!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Yellow cat bait.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

JFolm said:


> Yellow cat bait.


Soft as a baby's bottom, big yellow cats love em, I like em scraped and fried whole myself!:bluefish:


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Soft as a baby's bottom, big yellow cats love em, I like em scraped and fried whole myself!:bluefish:


^^^^This:cheers:


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I think we called em goggle eye.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

We called em goggle eyes too he just looked bigger than that. Glad someone knew!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Very well could be the lake record. That is a good one for sure.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like Somerville The record is 7.75" .50 lbs


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yessir, Goggle Eye, if you're from East Texas.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

We called them rock bass when I was younger .


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

markbrumbaugh said:


> I think we called em goggle eye.


Me too.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Put it in your aquarium!!


----------



## conk jr (Jun 11, 2010)

i catch tons by my house. that is a warmouth.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Dat be a war mouth bass, they are a different from goggle eyes , and rock bass. The names get tossed around for each of them, but war mouth sunfish is the correct common name for the one pictured.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Is this a war mouth also?


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Gaspergoo?


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Dat be a war mouth bass, they are a different from goggle eyes , and rock bass. The names get tossed around for each of them, but war mouth sunfish is the correct common name for the one pictured.


Yeppers.
Thanks for sharing the pic Gorda.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Ain't goggle eye also called pollies?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

ComeFrom? said:


> Gaspergoo?


No. They look similar to a drum.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

slabnabbin said:


> View attachment 498595
> 
> Is this a war mouth also?


Tough one Slabnabbin, I would say yes, but the picture makes it hard for me to tell. The other one canme from clear water and has the dark look, but the lines around the eyes are about the same and shape too.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Tough one Slabnabbin, I would say yes, but the picture makes it hard for me to tell. The other one canme from clear water and has the dark look, but the lines around the eyes are about the same and shape too.


I'd say it is! I've caught some that color.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

*thanks*

fish came outta lake grapevine


----------



## ScooterC (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the thread, Gorda Fisher. Glad to learn of this fish.

I recognize that fish take on different names at different locales, but the TPWD website calls it a Warmouth, and says the fish is also known as goggle-eye and rock bass.

*Warmouth (Lepomis gulosus)*
Other Names Redeye, Goggle-eye, Red-eyed Bream, Stump Knocker, Mudgapper, Mo-mouth, Morgan, Molly, Rock Bass, Open Mouth, Weed Bass, Wood Bass, Strawberry "perch", Mud Bass, Warmouth Bass 
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/war/

I look forward to catching one some day.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Brazos Bend State Park used to be full of them. We would use a small black jig with yellow stripes to catch em. We would jig around stumps and fallen trees. They are a blast to catch.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

So actually I was wrong, but not really?....LOL!
They bring back memories of having a great time catching them on Pony Creek where it runs in the Brazos on Beetle spins as a kid.


----------

